
Ask HN: What should I include and exclude on my resume - subless
I graduate next month with my B.A. degree in Computer Information Systems but I cannot determine what I should include and or exclude from my resume because I have zero experience besides my school work and I don&#x27;t have an online portfolio of anykind.<p>I don&#x27;t want to include past job history because it&#x27;s in no relation to my degree but, I still should have a resume to email out.<p>Any advice?
======
gus_massa
It depends a lot on where are you going to send your resume. In soma places
they prefer a short 1 or 2 page resume. In other places you must include
everything, even the public dance at the end of the year in kindergarten.

